# DIY LEDS - Scarborough



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Well here are the directions as asked for.










Here's what I used this application for.


----------



## l4tran (Nov 5, 2006)

It would be nice if you show us how its done. After all this is a "do it yourself" section not "I'll do it for you" at a cost. Maybe it would more appropriate if you list it under the buy and sell section.


----------



## damianrosario2000 (Nov 3, 2009)

*build your own LED lighting*

hye I did my own lighting using LEDs of 0.4W each but instead of connecting them crossed I did them on a single line (easier, plus had short wires) and works awesome for my small tank (4 gallons). I had the idea after reading a lot of LED lighting and finding out that my tank is very small for a regular tube to fit. Had to use the smaller tubes that are more expensive so created my own lighting for 30 dollars. I used 18 waterproof leds (illumination, not decoration leds) full spectre and a power supply to convert to 12V as the fellow here said no resistor needed. I just connected everything together and glued it to a plastic structure (just 1 dollar) and then put it over my tank. The reason for leds not being decorational is because of the angle they have (20-40º) and the illumination ones have a wider one (60-120º). It was really easy to do it. And cheap. I'm a cheap bastard  For more instructions ask


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't get it either. Was there a real reason to cross them?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## CLaman (Jan 19, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> I don't get it either. Was there a real reason to cross them?


Many people arrange the anode of the diode in the same position the whole way along the strip of the fixture.

When connecting them in series (as seen above) you have to go from +ve to -ve....doing this forces you to criss cross the wires because when you get to the last LED you have to double back in the same fashion you started.

For anyone looking for a LOCAL high powered LED supply.... check out www.luxeonstar.com. They are located in Brantford, Ontario and is where I get all of my high powered LED supplies.

Prices are good, and it saves on shipping, taxes, and duties.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I want to get back into the DIY world and what better way then to start a PICO REEF and convert the 7w plain old bulb in the 1g tank to LED.

Looking for recommendations on which LED's to go with. Want a nice crisp white look (10K) and then suppliment with a nice blue look (20-22K) appearance.


----------



## CLaman (Jan 19, 2010)

In the world of LEDs

Warm White - resembles incandescent bulbs

Natural White - resembles true white sunlight (this is your crisp white)

Cool White - is white with visible hues of blue


For Blue...stick in some high powered blue LEDs, and call it a day.

You'll need an LED driver, which you could plug into a timer for the different colour banks....and presto you have your lighting options.



Hope that helps



BTW I do not work for luxeonstar....they have just been my supplier in the past is all....just as an FYI to any mods.


----------



## CLaman (Jan 19, 2010)

Also...where is the K scale that everyone references...I am familiar with the Kelvin scale for HIDs on a car..

3000K is yellow
4500K is pure white (sun light)
6000K is cool white (white + blue)
8000K is sky blue
8000K + goes from deep blue to purple

And yet I see most "reefers" referencing 20K Kelvin and up...

I figured the Kelvin scale was a standard scale...but it is obvious there is differences.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Just curious, have you done any PAR measurements with the Luxeon stars?


----------



## CLaman (Jan 19, 2010)

Me personally not. I have seen other articles that have...and PAR values are very good on a properly setup LED system. Another name to look for is the CREE LEDs....My family is freshwater, and PAR values are not as critical as say a Reef Tank.


----------

